# Finally !



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I finally get those crappie sandwiches !









Dang they were good ! Time to catch some more.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

jig or minner fish for them?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Ain't nothin better than a crappie dinner!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

dustyflair said:


> jig or minner fish for them?


 Jigs , but if I had minners I would have used them.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

dustyflair said:


> jig or minner fish for them?


He may have electro shocked them! 
Sure wish I had fried my catfish instead of messing them up in the smoker. They sure look good!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

I got a crappie jig pole I'm looking to put to use...don't own a boat and got a bad memory...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Lol Try'n ! Here's my new catfish / crappie boat. Always looking for a good net man. Lol. 








Just kidding people.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

Mmmmmmm


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

KING...When and where does your new net man report? PS I will clean all your fish for you if you take me fishun!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

When I get my boat out of the shop, we will go give it a try.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

nice lookin' mess-o-fish, yum!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

You made me grab a mess out of the freezer!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good skiff. :thumbup:


----------

